
Vinyl record sales outpace CDs for the first time since the '80s - gscott
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2020/09/12/vinyl-records-outsold-cds-first-time-since-80-s/5781302002/
======
sidpatil
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24438027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24438027)

